# Just drove a 40 mile round trip to return pax's phone



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

No tip. At least she said "thank you."

Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.

I should have just told her she could send a Lyft to my end of town to pick up her phone.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Why not take cc payment over the phone for return?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hard lesson to learn.
Some pax are so selfish that they think our services should be extended long time after the ride is finished. I bet next time you won't be so accommodating.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

There u go lesson learned. I bet next time there won't be anything left in your car when asked right that's always always my answer "nope nothing left in my car"


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

So today I pulled over in a residential area while to relax & lady came to car & asked if I was Uber. I said yes-but not right now. She said she was waiting for an Uber driver to return her daughters keys that were left in the Uber. I said that was nice of him & asked if she was going to TIP him. She said yes-Had it in her pocket (& showed me). I thanked her for tipping the guy. Hope he really did bring the keys.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


I return all lost items to the closest police station . 
It's a lot easier. 
Make sure youget a case # for prof.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Sometimes it's easier to return the item than taking it to Uber or police station. But 40 miles?! You're crazy. I would have told her that I would be eating at a restaurant and that she can take an Uber to you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Veju said:


> Why not take cc payment over the phone for return?


Because that would be illegal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Demon said:


> Because that would be illegal.


It's not illegal it's just against uber's policies.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> Because that would be illegal.


At best what I would do is tell the owner of the phone to request an uber at the corner where you are located with a destination as their location. If i'm going to go 40mi somewhere, it'll be on paid time.

Although at that point, I'd say they would have to request a Select ride...

But I "*never*" find anything left behind in my vehicle.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> At best what I would do is tell the owner of the phone to request an uber at the corner where you are located with a destination as their location. If i'm going to go 40mi somewhere, it'll be on paid time.
> 
> Although at that point, I'd say they would have to request a Select ride...
> 
> But I "*never*" find anything left behind in my vehicle.


Don;t know the law exactly in georgia but both of those things are likely illegal.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Taking tips is illegal in Georgia? extorting someone to bring their property to them for free isn't?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


What will you do next time if it happen again?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Veju said:


> Taking tips is illegal in Georgia? extorting someone to bring their property to them for free isn't?


I think he was refering to extorting money or returning items or just chucking them in the trash.

Lost and found rules are one of the pesky taxi rules that Uber thought were unnecessary.

For taxis In Orlando all lost or found items have to be turned in to the shop within 24 hours of finding them. The customer has the "OPTION" of paying us to return them, as calculated by dispatch. Or the customer can go downtown during daylight hours to pick them up for free. If it's not worth paying the meter, going downtown for, or getting shipped back, the driver gets to keep it after 30 days... so another motivation not to chuck stuff out.

The driver has every motivation to not throw items away. The customers property doesn't get chucked in the trash, If they are really desperate they can pay a reasonable rate to have it returned, or even mailed back to them.

So much better than uber's policy that only Peeves the drivers and results in customers things getting chucked out. And it doesn't even necessarily cost the customers anything at all.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Zero good deeds go unpunished.


----------



## KingGoober (Feb 15, 2017)

I just tell people: "I'm sorry you forgot your item in my car. You have two choices to reclaim that item, a. I will drop it off at a police station in your town next time I'm near it, or b. If you need it sooner, and want me to deliver it, I'm happy to do so. But, please understand that I'm an independent contractor and I'm not always in your area. So, in return for delivering your item, please be prepared to reimburse me $ ($10/$20/$30 (depending how far they are) in cash upon my arrival, when can we meet today?" 

I've sent this reply more than 3 times as people always seem to leave shit in my car. It's worked to get paid each time, and 2 of the 3 tipped on top of the fee I charged them.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

I tell pax a location near where I live a time they can come get their item. If they want me to deliver, I'm busy with something....

If they can't come get it, I will Fedex it if they will pay the shipping. I don't do it to make money, but I'm not going to be out of pocket to help them out. 

Had some loser want me to drive 30 miles to return his stinky old baseball cap. I said no... But I will mail it for him if he email money transfers me the cost of the postage. Suddenly he didn't care about his crappy hat anymore (do you think I would have gotten a tip for returning it if he wouldnt pay $7-8 for postage?)

I used to be way nicer, but they beat the niceness out of me by stiffing me for my effort.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

All items left in my car go in the nearest mailbox.
IF its a phone, an IF I am near a Verizon or Whatever store I'll drop it off there, but its all about handing it to the clerk and saying "Lost phone" and leaving. I don't want a receipt, or a thank you or leave a name or a case number or any of that chit. 
My story is, 'I never saw it. It was never in my car. Don't know anything about it.'

I handed a purse to a cop once sitting in his car. I wasn't in my car so no license number. I just walked up to his car and said, "Excuse me. I think this is a lost item." Handed it to him, and walked away. Done.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's not illegal it's just against uber's policies.


No, requiring payment for return of lost property is illegal. At that point you are considered to be thieving it yourself.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> No, requiring payment for return of lost property is illegal. At that point you are considered to be thieving it yourself.


Not if you offer a way to let them get it for free. Read the post about the Orlando taxi policy.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Not if you offer a way to let them get it for free. Read the post about the Orlando taxi policy.


If you have properly given them a free option then by definition the return fee is not "required".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> If you have properly given them a free option then by definition the return fee is not "required".


Yes, and the free option is "It will be in the dumpster behind the AM/PM on Main Street. Thank you for choosing Uber."


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Should have started and uber trip on her phone.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


When they leave cell in car
when they contact you, ask them where they live
Then you say I'm 75 miles from their, you can pick up, if they say no, then drop off at police station and let them know it's in lost and found

Now if they say I will pay you to deliver, then ask how much. Make sure it's atleast a dollar per mile for your time.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the idea to instruct PAX to place pin at my location for pick-up. I will be happy to return the article for legit UBER fare. Had a Pax leave phone in my backseat. Last ride of the night 2AM. Looked at my ratings a few minutes after getting home to see the five star comment: "did I leave a phone". The pax had the ability to GPS it's location and I got a phone call 20 minutes later. He was driving down my street. Gave him the phone. He risked a lot because when I dropped him off he was groggy drunk.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It is not illegal to have them request a ride from your location to return their phone. It is not illegal to arrange compensation for your lost time. If they are unwilling to do that they can meet you at your local gas station or you can leave it at your local police department. Just curious though, do you have the slightest understanding of basic laws?


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I would never drive that far away to return something unless it was in my general area I drive in or if I was going through that area for something else like leaving work which I had a customer one time leave a drivers license in my car and I happily met up with her at the college which was near my job and dropped it off with a small $5 tip as a thank you. The heart of helping someone out is perfectly understandable just IMO the risk of driving out there with no tip sucks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber/Lyft will give send you a shipping label to ship any lost items to pax.
Not sure if Uber does this, but Lyft even told me to send them picture of my receipt if I had to buy any shipping materials and they would reimburse me.
I didn't need to buy any, but that that was pretty nice that they offered.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Newbie? We all learn fast in this business. I was stoopid once too, but it was with house keys. Next time, id work out a deal first, why should we absorb the time n expense, just to be nice. My motto is "time is money, im working.... If you prefer i can drop it off at tge nearest police station to me, umless you consider this a ride and pay me, that's really the best i can do right now". Then it's her decision what happens next.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Once, I drove 2 miles to return a phone to a hot college chick, assuming no tip but I did it anyway just because she was hot.
She tipped me a close look at her breast and $10 cash. She was just outside near the passenger side window, flashing flesh and money together. 
I love Uber/Lyft.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> It is not illegal to have them request a ride from your location to return their phone. It is not illegal to arrange compensation for your lost time. If they are unwilling to do that they can meet you at your local gas station or you can leave it at your local police department. Just curious though, do you have the slightest understanding of basic laws?


To whom is this post addressed?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Part deux: Got a Lyft ping Saturday night. Didn't recognize the name. Almost immediately afterwards got a phone call from Ms Cell Phone herself. "KELLEEEEE! It's me! You're going to pick us up! Did you miss us?" LOL. Gave her & her 3 friends another ride to their hotel. Made them check the car over this time before they got out ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Part deux: Got a Lyft ping Saturday night. Didn't recognize the name. Almost immediately afterwards got a phone call from Ms Cell Phone herself. "KELLEEEEE! It's me! You're going to pick us up! Did you miss us?" LOL. Gave her & her 3 friends another ride to their hotel. Made them check the car over this time before they got out ...


Did they at least tip you the second time?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Part deux: Got a Lyft ping Saturday night. Didn't recognize the name. Almost immediately afterwards got a phone call from Ms Cell Phone herself. "KELLEEEEE! It's me! You're going to pick us up! Did you miss us?" LOL. Gave her & her 3 friends another ride to their hotel. Made them check the car over this time before they got out ...


If a pax ever calls me and says "it's me" -cancel-


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Did they at least tip you the second time?


Not unless they tipped in the app, which I doubt they did. It was a short-ish & easy $18.00 ride, tho, & they were sweet, so I didn't mind.


----------



## Chraniac (May 30, 2017)

KingGoober said:


> I just tell people: "I'm sorry you forgot your item in my car. You have two choices to reclaim that item, a. I will drop it off at a police station in your town next time I'm near it, or b. If you need it sooner, and want me to deliver it, I'm happy to do so. But, please understand that I'm an independent contractor and I'm not always in your area. So, in return for delivering your item, please be prepared to reimburse me $ ($10/$20/$30 (depending how far they are) in cash upon my arrival, when can we meet today?"
> 
> I've sent this reply more than 3 times as people always seem to leave shit in my car. It's worked to get paid each time, and 2 of the 3 tipped on top of the fee I charged them.


That's a pretty smart idea. The only thing about that for me, is worrying about them running off stiffing me once I give them the phone/item back. But I imagine you don't get stiffed because you receive the money in hand before turning over the returned item, right?


----------



## deee_sants (Mar 28, 2017)

"I would be happy to drop your phone at the local police station where you can pick it up at your convenience. Or, (insert screenshot of fare estimate to pax location) this is what a ride to your area would cost."


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

All this talk about the legality of asking for compensation for the labor it takes to return an item, but what legal ground does the passenger have to demand a person use up their time and resources to fix the passengers screw up? Uber's policy is pretty clear in stating that uber and the driver are not responsible for items left in the car after the ride ends.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Some Uber customers are unbelievable. No tip for your unpaid service is horrible!!!
My policy is the customer must contact me for any lost items. I am not wasting time on their mistakes.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Travis -k said:


> Should have started and uber trip on her phone.


BEST REPLY AWARD!!!!










I always check backseat with dome light on and a quick glance back after they get out. Have caught a number of phones, bags, keys, etc.., this way.

That said, phone could fall down between door and seat or somewhere I can't see. If and when that happens they have 3 choices:

A. Dispatch an Uber to where I am and I will give it to the driver to bring to them.
B. Email me a Fedex label I can print out and send to them that way.
C. I will leave it at my local police station.

EzPz Done


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you.".


Nest time, take it to the police and get a receipt.



Brian-drives said:


> I return all lost items to the closest police station . Make sure youget a case # for prof.


^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



MUGATS said:


> Had some loser want me to drive 30 miles to return his stinky old baseball cap. .


.......probably a Yankees or an Orioles cap........................



KellyC said:


> got a phone call from Ms Cell Phone herself. "KELLEEEEE! It's me! You're going to pick us up! *Did you miss us?*"


 (emphasis mine)

"No, I did not miss you, but I did miss the tip that you should have given me for all the trouble through which you put me. In fact, I am STILL missing that tip." No suggestion of a tip forthcoming? "I'm going to pick you up? WRONG-0!!!!!!!!!!!!" Cancel.



Cableguynoe said:


> If a pax ever calls me and says "it's me" -cancel-


^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Live and learn.

I had a drunk pax leave her phone in my car. Then she called. So I said to myself "ok, I'll be nice and return the phone". This is all in the middle of a huge surge. I was mad because I knew I was missing out on good surge. I get to the address and call her. And then called her four more times. And then face timed her. She answered and hung up. I w as like ok, I'm out. Then after I've gone about half a mile, I get a call. She's apologizing and asking if I can come back. I told her no, I'm busy at this point. I'm missing out on fares. Then she was like "can you bring it to my hotel and leave it?" From the way she's talking, it's clear she's trying to avoid seeing me. She's asking if I can drive back and leave it in the mailbox. Or leave it at the front desk of her hotel. Etc. So I told her I'd try.

She contacts Uber customer support. At this point, uber is emailing me and telling me to bring her phone back. So I tell them I'll put it in the mail, and they tell me no, bring it to the Greenlight hub. So I started chuckling. That means she won't get her phone back until Wednesday if she's lucky. At this point, she's blowing up my phone. I put her on ignore and continue driving.

Next night, I put her phone in my glove compartment and turn it off. All day, I'm getting a strange number calling my phone. So I finally answer it. It's this drunk pax's father. He was so nice I told him I'd call back, and I did- 3 hours later. He apologizes for the mess and arranges for this drunk heffa to meet me at MY convenience. Then he goes one step further and tells the girl to give me $40 for my efforts and inconvenience. He tells me he knows his daughter was probably drunk and he appreciates me getting her home safely. So I call my current pax I was heading to and explain the situation, and she's cool with waiting a few minutes. I rush up and meet the drunk pax, and she thanks me and resentfully hands me the $40. She looked at me like she couldn't believe I was taking the money. I was like (rhymes with witch), I EARNED this.

I will never ever EVER bring an item of any kind back to someone when they leave it in my car. If they can't pay, pick it up at the greenlight offices. That's how you gotta do this- PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nomad_driver said:


> All this talk about the legality of asking for compensation for the labor it takes to return an item, but what legal ground does the passenger have to demand a person use up their time and resources to fix the passengers screw up? Uber's policy is pretty clear in stating that uber and the driver are not responsible for items left in the car after the ride ends.


It is part of the pablum puking, berkenstock wearing, dreadlock sporting commie bastids that this country is spawning by the MILLIONS.
The word "Profit" is a dirty word.
Anyone who works for ... money, is ... evil.
Hell, anyone who works is evil.

Get used to it comrade. 
Salute the flag, whichever one they offer.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

kbrown said:


> Live and learn.
> 
> I had a drunk pax leave her phone in my car. Then she called. So I said to myself "ok, I'll be nice and return the phone". This is all in the middle of a huge surge. I was mad because I knew I was missing out on good surge. I get to the address and call her. And then called her four more times. And then face timed her. She answered and hung up. I w as like ok, I'm out. Then after I've gone about half a mile, I get a call. She's apologizing and asking if I can come back. I told her no, I'm busy at this point. I'm missing out on fares. Then she was like "can you bring it to my hotel and leave it?" From the way she's talking, it's clear she's trying to avoid seeing me. She's asking if I can drive back and leave it in the mailbox. Or leave it at the front desk of her hotel. Etc. So I told her I'd try.
> 
> ...


Daddy probably bought the phone for her. And he doesn't want to pay for another phone and wants to teach her personal responsibility. Perhaps she will be more careful with her phone in the future if she pays $40 for its return


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

next one you get send to me i jail break it


----------



## Andre06 (Oct 7, 2016)

I got a similar experience for the first time but I was lucky.

The guy said `thank you`
I said `I took time of my work, Can you compensate it?`
He went back to his dad and brought me 20 box.
After that I always negotiate over the phone before bringing. 
Just tell them you are leaving it to the Uber or Police Station. You will see how fast they are willing to pay you.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Next time just order yourself an Uber and drop the phone in someone elses car.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn u are s Tupid should have make a deal then return the phone u basically drive 80miles for nothing lols but again I guess ur a really nice person but I hope I know that uber rider will always take advantage of u no matter what


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Next time just order yourself an Uber and drop the phone in someone elses car.


This the most awesome yet effed up solution to a lost phone problem I have ever heard.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Have you tried a trip adjustment with uber ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had a phone lost and or found monday night.

I took it to the Cab companies lost or found and...


didn't waste 5 minutes on it. And i got a call saying the customer left $10 for me for turning it in to lost and found and not just chucking it in a dumpster


----------



## newubernoob007 (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry not sorry, you did the right thing but you could have negotiated gas payment, that would of been the smart plus right thing to do.


----------



## CaliUberGirl (Feb 19, 2017)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


Thinking of instituting this...any suggestions?


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

OSC said:


> Once, I drove 2 miles to return a phone to a hot college chick, assuming no tip but I did it anyway just because she was hot.
> She tipped me a close look at her breast and $10 cash. She was just outside near the passenger side window, flashing flesh and money together.
> I love Uber/Lyft.


Yummy


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> This the most awesome yet effed up solution to a lost phone problem I have ever heard.


I concur.



KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


I did the same thing KellyC, except it wasn't her phone. It was her wallet and her life could have become a total nightmare. Hell, I had debit, credit, and Id cards galore right there for the taking. But I ain't that person, the one who's going to take advantage of someone's "mistake." I noticed her boo-bbo, went back to her apartment, looked for her and her kid who'd been outside playing as I dropped her off, tried to call, and was told that "since I wasn't on a ride I couldn't contact a passenger." I even left a note that she didn't see. So, I drove 45 minutes home, laid down to rest for my regular graveyard shift gig, and she finally called at 20:45. Crying, asking if I had her wallet. I told her yes and that I'd meet her at her apartment. Well, she changed to meeting at a restaurant, kinda put my out because it was a last minute switch, but we finally found each other. For my time? She offered $40. Fair, but I gave her $20 back because it was her daughter's birthday. I know what you're thinking about me giving her the $20 back, but I'm good with it. She covered my gas with plenty to spare. I wasn't trying to make money off her goof. I've had my wallet stolen/misplaced and someone tried to use all my cards. Again, I'm not that dude who's going to take advantage of this kind of situation. I had her life in my hands. Her kids, both places of residents, husband.

You did the right thing, KellyC because next time it could be you who has lost a phone or wallet and you're praying to God that it's found by a person who has empathy. She didn't tip you? That's not on you. It'll come back to you, trust me. I've been in the transportation game too long and have seen it. It's damn near a karma thing. You did the right thing.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> No, requiring payment for return of lost property is illegal. At that point you are considered to be thieving it yourself.


Compensation for EFFORT to return property TO PERSON'S LOCATION.

At THEIR convenience.

Otherwise... have fun with the police station lost and found CLOSEST TO DRIVER.



UberBastid said:


> It is part of the pablum puking, berkenstock wearing, dreadlock sporting commie bastids that this country is spawning by the MILLIONS.
> The word "Profit" is a dirty word.
> Anyone who works for ... money, is ... evil.
> Hell, anyone who works is evil.
> ...


Commies? Lololol

Anybody who's ever lived in a commie country knows well to NEVER expect ANY favours or services without some manner of compensation...

Even/especially if given the impression that it's supposed to be complimentary.

Tips bribes barter and return favours : the ONLY way to get ANYTHING done in commie countries


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I had that happen the other day but I was only 5 minutes away and he tipped me $10 for returning the phone. From now on I check after every rider gets out to make sure they didn't leave anything.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

oldmanuber said:


> I concur.
> 
> I did the same thing KellyC, except it wasn't her phone. It was her wallet and her life could have become a total nightmare. Hell, I had debit, credit, and Id cards galore right there for the taking. But I ain't that person, the one who's going to take advantage of someone's "mistake." I noticed her boo-bbo, went back to her apartment, looked for her and her kid who'd been outside playing as I dropped her off, tried to call, and was told that "since I wasn't on a ride I couldn't contact a passenger." I even left a note that she didn't see. So, I drove 45 minutes home, laid down to rest for my regular graveyard shift gig, and she finally called at 20:45. Crying, asking if I had her wallet. I told her yes and that I'd meet her at her apartment. Well, she changed to meeting at a restaurant, kinda put my out because it was a last minute switch, but we finally found each other. For my time? She offered $40. Fair, but I gave her $20 back because it was her daughter's birthday. I know what you're thinking about me giving her the $20 back, but I'm good with it. She covered my gas with plenty to spare. I wasn't trying to make money off her goof. I've had my wallet stolen/misplaced and someone tried to use all my cards. Again, I'm not that dude who's going to take advantage of this kind of situation. I had her life in my hands. Her kids, both places of residents, husband.
> 
> You did the right thing, KellyC because next time it could be you who has lost a phone or wallet and you're praying to God that it's found by a person who has empathy. She didn't tip you? That's not on you. It'll come back to you, trust me. I've been in the transportation game too long and have seen it. It's damn near a karma thing. You did the right thing.


I know, and I'd probably do it again, because I'm a chump that way.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

In my experience (11000+ uberx rides) it pays off to take your time and not allow yourself to be dragged into the understandable flow of the riders' 'I Need My Phone Back Now' state of mind.

The reality is that they are very relieved when they find out you have their property because remember: they can never be 100% sure it was left in your car. It could just as easily have fallen out of their pocket on the pavement when they got out.

I let them know I cannot do anything right away, extremely busy, I am on a ride or whatever. 'don't worry, I have your phone, it is safe'

I ask them to think about a way to get their item back to them and to let me know the following day.

After a nights' sleep and after they have experienced what life is like without their beloved iphone, wallet or whatever, also they will have shared their story with others and these friends/partners will very likely help the loser realise that it is not reasonable to ask for someones time and effort without compensation and subsequently they are very likely to make you an acceptable offer.


----------



## thedriverking (Oct 18, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


I may be one of the lucky. I had a phone of a guy who lived 65 miles one way.

I put in a ticket with Uber. The guys father called me and asked if I could drive it back the following day. I told him I can mail it (since I can expense it). He insisted on getting me to drive it. Well, we didn't really discuss terms and I was nervous that the trip would be a drain.

Well, the father gave me $150 and asked if it was enough! I said it was MORE THAN ENOUGH, but very appreciative nonetheless.

Some times, things work out even without prior communication about expectations. Other times they don't.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


I think this is something we all learn the first time we take time out of our schedule to return something.

Maybe that is why nothing ever ends up missing a second time


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Co
> 
> Commies? Lololol
> Anybody who's ever lived in a commie country knows well to NEVER expect ANY favours or services without some manner of compensation...
> ...


Yes, but, it's illegal.
And you can be prosecuted for seeking profit.
I lived in Germany in the 70's, when the wall was up and cold war was fridged. Spend some hours (daylight only) in E. Berlin. 
US isn't that bad --- yet. 
But success and profit is punished, unless you are a member of the elite. 
That is Socialism. (a subset of Communism)


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It is part of the pablum puking, berkenstock wearing, dreadlock sporting commie bastids that this country is spawning by the MILLIONS.
> The word "Profit" is a dirty word.
> Anyone who works for ... money, is ... evil.
> Hell, anyone who works is evil.
> ...


I got to disagree with you. Please change 1 sentence to read:
"Hell, any boss is evil."

Liberals don't hate jobs, they all want paychecks, they just hate the work and bosses.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Very simple solution take 10 xtra seconds and and ask do u have everything please dont leave anything behind you look over your shoulder and make sure. People are very selfish and do not tip for any reason unless they deem it necessary. Why do u folks make it a federal case lmao


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I stole this from one of the posts here, but I plan to implement this generic text message next time. You can use Square to send invoices.

I'm sorry you left an item behind. My return policy is below.


Chances are, I'm on the road with another passenger. I'd be happy to drop your item off at the closest police department nearest me within 24 hours.
If you'd like your item returned ASAP, I'm happy to take myself off the road and return your item. My fee is $30 for my service; add $1.50 per mile of over 20 miles away. I will send you an invoice and begin delivery of your item within 1 hour of receiving payment confirmation. Please provide me with an email and phone number I can send the invoice.

Please let me know which option is more convenient for you.



Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Very simple solution take 10 xtra seconds and and ask do u have everything please dont leave anything behind you look over your shoulder and make sure. People are very selfish and do not tip for any reason unless they deem it necessary. Why do u folks make it a federal case lmao


It may be simple where you drive, but try searching a car in a downtown street with traffic in the dark.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

Next time say your car broke down and he need allow you access his uber acount ! give you phone pass word and call uber and hand the phone let them take it to them ! it's funny all uber driver take phone back They can request uber and uber take it or lyft ! if they say don't give you pass word they can use there friend acount do not if you go online end up you get ping accept than go !


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

somedriverguy said:


> No, requiring payment for return of lost property is illegal. At that point you are considered to be thieving it yourself.


of course it's not! My gosh....



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I think he was refering to extorting money or returning items or just chucking them in the trash.
> 
> Lost and found rules are one of the pesky taxi rules that Uber thought were unnecessary.
> 
> ...


You forgot one exception: if the lost item was in the trunk, then it is the driver's fault and the driver's responsibility to return it to PAX for free


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> of course it's not! My gosh....
> 
> You forgot one exception: if the lost item was in the trunk, then it is the driver's fault and the driver's responsibility to return it to PAX for free


It's a lot easier to clear a trunk to make sure it's empty than the back seat.

And one time a I nailed a hotel that wouldn't let me out of the cab with the meter to return a camera the valet left in the taxi.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Veju said:


> I stole this from one of the posts here, but I plan to implement this generic text message next time. You can use Square to send invoices.
> 
> I'm sorry you left an item behind. My return policy is below.
> 
> ...


Uhh i drive at night too and here in phoenix we also have a downtown and my prius does have lights that turn on when the door opens and i dont search i glanse in the rear seat as i tell rhe pax to make sure they have everything simple as can be but im a real driver ....


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

As an Orlando cab driver, so far I got to keep. - after having waited 30 days - a pair of Rai Ban sunglasses, a bag with five stuffed toys, and another bag with a half of dozen of Disney World ponchos (they sell those for $9 a pop!)


----------



## Ice Blue (May 22, 2017)

dbla said:


> There u go lesson learned. I bet next time there won't be anything left in your car when asked right that's always always my answer "nope nothing left in my car"


TRUE THAT!!! Sick of that same bs. I don't go out of my way to look for anything... They are the most ungrateful people and they don't tip in addition to uber paying us pennies! I used to care too...not anymore... Now I.D.G.A.F!!!!!! Period.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> As an Orlando cab driver, so far I got to keep. - after having waited 30 days - a pair of Rai Ban sunglasses, a bag with five stuffed toys, and another bag with a half of dozen of Disney World ponchos (they sell those for $9 a pop!)


I got a hedwig the owl coffee mug, a black umbrella, a can of peaches, and pink hoodie size girls medium that went into a salvation army bin.

AND...

A busted suitcase filled with trash, Literally trash...

They went inside to get the money, and 20 minutes later i figured out the scam.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I found a purse with money in it my first week, I am now on week three. I told her either Uber me to her location 27 miles away or make arrangements to come get it. I met her at a local business in my city.

following week, I found a hat in my car, the gentleman actually called my phone and told me he thinks he left his cap in my car. 
We made arrangements, he was visiting from WI. 
I FedEx`d it to WI for $10. Just arrived this past Tuesday, he said he is sending me the money in return...we shall see, but I believe he will, he texted me and said it is in the mail.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

thedriverking said:


> I may be one of the lucky. I had a phone of a guy who lived 65 miles one way.
> 
> I put in a ticket with Uber. The guys father called me and asked if I could drive it back the following day. I told him I can mail it (since I can expense it). He insisted on getting me to drive it. Well, we didn't really discuss terms and I was nervous that the trip would be a drain.
> 
> ...


Lol u got lucky otherwise it will be such a waste of time


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> As an Orlando cab driver, so far I got to keep. - after having waited 30 days - a pair of Rai Ban sunglasses, a bag with five stuffed toys, and another bag with a half of dozen of Disney World ponchos (they sell those for $9 a pop!)


Most I ever got was a loaf of bread ... lol.
It WAS good tho.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I always check backseat with dome light on and a quick glance back after they get out. Have caught a number of phones, bags, keys, etc.., this way.
> 
> That said, phone could fall down between door and seat or somewhere I can't see. If and when that happens they have 3 choices:
> 
> ...


Great idea! I'm going to start doing that with the drunken college girls!

If they've got enough $$ to buy a fake ID to get into the bars and drink, and if they've got enough $$ to go bar-hoppin'... then they've got enough $$ to pay me to bring their stuff back.

If not... then their student ID, bank card, real ID, fake ID, and their phone will be at the police station for them to pick up at their convenience.

Or maybe the police will be nice enough to dispatch a squad car to return their lost items to them!


----------



## thedriverking (Oct 18, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Great idea! I'm going to start doing that with the drunken college girls!
> 
> If they've got enough $$ to buy a fake ID to get into the bars and drink, and if they've got enough $$ to go bar-hoppin'... then they've got enough $$ to pay me to bring their stuff back.
> 
> ...


I've adopted a "look in seat" before I drive off policy now. it was an easy find too. The following pax was the one who told me about it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KellyC said:


> No tip. At least she said "thank you."
> 
> Best part: I called her friend when I was 5 minutes from the hotel & asked them to meet me downstairs (they already knew I was coming).
> Of course they weren't downstairs when I arrived.
> ...


And the moral of this story is? I'd tell the rider that I will mail it or she can come pick it up, because it would cost me money to deliver it. Many will offer a tip, for returning it, so hopefully he or she will take the cue and offer it. This never happens to me any more because I usually check the back seat.



somedriverguy said:


> No, requiring payment for return of lost property is illegal. At that point you are considered to be thieving it yourself.


Really? care to cite the law?


----------



## IAmYourRide (Feb 26, 2017)

I have been burned by this multiple times and have had passengers barely look me in the eye (sometimes without a thank you).

Next time, they can meet me close to my house or I will drop it off near my precinct.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Now that riders can add a tip well after the ride, we now know whether we will get compensated for returning a phone. This is great for the environment as fewer phones will be polluting the rivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Now that riders can add a tip well after the ride, we now know whether we will get compensated for returning a phone. This is great for the environment as fewer phones will be polluting the rivers.


You do have a really good point here...if the passenger, like on Lyft, can go back into their history and Add a Tip.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

"Oh sht I left my phone in your car an hour ago"
"Yes I found it, thanks for the tip, I'm sure you'll make it worth my time to go offline and return my phone to you"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"Oh sht I left my phone in your car an hour ago"
"Yea, I looked and there's nothing there. Sorry."


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, that's the chance you take. 40 Miles seems like too much of a chance though. There seems like no great option to solve this in my opinion.


----------

